# (Résolu)[System] emerge @world

## bouriquo

Bonjour,

Après avoir faire un emerge --sync j'ai voulu faire un emerge -NuaD @world

et il me jette ce message :

 *Quote:*   

> !!! One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:
> 
> x11-base/xorg-server:0
> 
>   (x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with
> ...

 

Je comprends bien qu'il ne peut pas installer xorg-server, mais pourquoi les drivers nvidia ?? sont-il incompatible avec la 1.11 ?

que dois-je faire si je veux mettre à jour xorg ?

CordialementLast edited by bouriquo on Mon Sep 05, 2011 1:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Bah tu as bien interprété la réponse oui, les derniers driver nvidia sont incompatibles avec la dernière version de X.

Deux solutions :

1) tu oublies nvidia, tu passes au driver "nouveau"

2) tu attends que le driver soit compatible.

----------

## bouriquo

Ok,

BIen compris merci guilc ^^

----------

## barul

Au pire en prenant le .run directement sur le site d'nvidia, tu auras une version bien plus récente des drivers (280.13). Peut-être est-ce compatible.

----------

## bouriquo

Oui c'est sur mais bon vu qu'il y a un ebuild autant passé par la  :Very Happy: 

----------

## barul

Dans ce cas, fait toi un PORTDIR_OVERLAY local, et modifie la version à la main.

Mais je conseillerais plus un passage à nouveau, également.

----------

## bouriquo

Oui j'hésite car si j'ai bien compris y a pas le support 3d avec nouveau ?

----------

## barul

Si, mais pas aussi bon qu'avec nouveau il me semble. (Par exemple, je fais tourner Minecraft avec nouveau.)

----------

## guilc

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Oui j'hésite car si j'ai bien compris y a pas le support 3d avec nouveau ?

 

Sisi. Certes moins performant, mais suivant ce que tu fais de ton linux, c'est plus que largement suffisant.

Personnellement, ne jouant pas avec mon PC, le blob propriétaire n'est plus qu'un mauvais souvenir depuis, ouh là, très longtemps (portage me dit que mon dernier emerge de nvidia-drivers date de mai 2010). Depuis ce moment, j'utilise "nouveau" sans aucun souci.

Après, si tu fais du jeu ou des applis 3D, c'est certain que cela risque d'être insuffisant (mais à tester tout de même !)

----------

## mp342

Si tu as une carte nvidia récente, il y a toute une série de fonctionnalités que tu va perdre :

Décodage des vidéos (NVidia purevideo avec VDPAU)

Sortie audio HDMI

...

Tu as le détail ici :

http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix

(en anglais mais c'est un tableau)

----------

## bouriquo

Ok mp342,

merci pour le lien  :Smile:  je sais pas si elle est récente mais c'est une carte mobile sur un dell e6520 mais j'ai besoin de la 3D donc je vais rester avec le proprio

Merci à tous de votre aide.

Et 1 problème résolu encore 2 autres lol

----------

